# Reel Seat



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there a reason, advantage or disadvantage for installing a reel seat with the threads on the bottom? Thanks


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Advantage for a spinning application so you're not gripping the threads.....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Depending on the application, same goes for conventional reels. Threads up, and you are gripping threads while you are leveling the line with your thumb, usually.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

if the seat is threads up and it gets loose your reel is less likely to fall of as fast


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I throw almost exclusively conventional reels and the plus for positioning the threads away from the butt of the rod is that for my arm length to where I thumb the reel I like it to be 29-30". I can best accomplish that with various reels by having the threads up/away from me. Yes, it can vary somewhat depending on the foot length of the reel. With spinning reels, the shape of what I call the arm of the reel can have a much different impact on where the reel is in reference to where you grip the line to cast it. That's my opinion of why spinning reel setups normally have the open threads facing the butt of the rod to give a more consistant position to where you have to finger the line on a spinner. Make sense?


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*reel seat*

your the builder and it is what ever feels good for you... what feels good to me might not feel good to you. Allot depends on how you hold your rod and reel.
Barry


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

For conventional with a trigger, threads down and your reel seat is on backwards. Unless you like the trigger at the top of your hand...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

:beer:


Ryan Y said:


> For conventional with a trigger, threads down and your reel seat is on backwards. Unless you like the trigger at the top of your hand...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I was always taught that threads up conventional and threads down spinner...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a question that hase vexed me ever since I started buying used custom rods, and having a couple of rods built for me over the last couple of years.
Looking at the custom rods that I own, there is no consistency whatsoever.
Some spinners screw down from the top, some up from the bottom.
Same for the conventionals. Some up, some down...
I have finally started to specify that I want my conventionals to screw up from the bottom, so that the hand I am using to lay the line on the reel is not holding the threads of the reel seat above the reel, and I want my Spinners oriented so they screw down from the top, so my hand is not wrapped around the threads below the foot of the reel as I hold it.
I do not understand why it would make more sense to reverse either of these, but as always, I am open for other opinions!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I bought a used custom conventional that had the threads below the reel seat. It did not stay that way for long. I hated it when I would grab the spool tight and lean into a cast only to have the screw part of the reel seat turn under my hand causing me to loose grip on the spool. On lighter rods it is not a problem for me but I hate threads down reel seats on heavers.

John


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

And this is why we have Custom Rods that way we can build them anyway we like  truly custom to order.


----------

